# HH #15 - Nemesis



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

no cover art, no blurb. this one is shrouded in mystery.
any roumers on it? other than a sept 2010 release theres nothing!

link: http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100181120&type=Book


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

You forgot too say about the Raven Guard chap book lol but yeah this sounds very interesting when i first saw it i was thinking "So BL have finally run out of ideas and are teaming up with Capcom" Haha i cant wait to see the blurb


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Theres a thread on this and Raven's Flight in the News & Rumours section 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=43771


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

James Swallow is writing it, but he's said that it doesn't have to do with Sanguinius, I'm pretty sure. There's a thread on Black Library speculating about it too, with a reply or two by Swallow hisself.

http://forum.blpublishing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=12809

Wait - he also comments here:
http://forum.blpublishing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=12804&PID=299781#299781

That second thread has all sorts of comments from Nathan Long, Nick Kyme, and suchlike. Linked to Swallow's relevant post, though.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea essentially Mr. Swallow himself has said its nothing to do with:

1) Signus Cluster (Blood Angels)
2) Nemesis Chapter
3) Sisters of Silence
4) Iron Cage Incident, or Perturabo/Dorn Rivalry.

My bets (although they change daily!!) are currently on it being about the Night Lords. With 'Nemesis' Refering to Konrad Curze's split personality (implied in Lord of the Night), and what this split personality represents on a larger scale (Order Vs. Chaos. / Good Vs. Evil)

However some previous HH titles have had little to do with the actual book.. Eg.. Legion and Galaxy in Flames (arguably). So we may be way off!!

Also another thing which has me thinking it may not be about the Night Lords is the first book in the upcoming Night Lords Series is also being released next year aswell.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

A new clue!










There is some contention as to whether this is a Culexus assassin or an Eversor. In my mind, that is clearly an Animus Speculum on its helmet, and so I'm putting my money on it being a Culexus.

And...it's female. And in the HH.

If that isn't a link to the Sisters of Silence...


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

art work looks killer but when i think about what its gonna be about and what ive heard its about then im not all that looking forward to it. i heard its about a assasin going after the emperor and one going after horus. 
to me while that might seem a good story generally on the theme of the heresy novels it just seems a space filler. why oh why do they insist on giving us all these additional characters and nothing of all the main ones we were hoping to see when the series was annouched.
we have had next to nothing on the primarchs and the one thing that has given us some decent info (lightening tower/dark king) was a limited edition and not many people have read it. if they insist on giving us side characters why dont they flesh out ones like kharn, eidelon, fabius bile, malcador, bjorn etc etc etc.
im really starting to actually not be bothered when the next novel comes out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm starting to feel the same, UP, but the forthcoming _Prospero Burns_ and _A Thousand Sons_ have piqued my interest once again. Also, I'd really like to see a novel about the battle between the Adeptus Custodes and Sisters of Silence and the Demon hordes in the Webway beyond the Golden Throne. The Cover art of _Nemesis_ might hint at something similar.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

the book is about a group of assassins sent to kill horus before the war progresses. "little do the imperium know another group of assassins has been dispatched to kill the empror"
there is a blurb out there somewhere on BL.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> the book is about a group of assassins sent to kill horus before the war progresses. "little do the imperium know another group of assassins has been dispatched to kill the empror"
> there is a blurb out there somewhere on BL.


is this confirmed?
link?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> is this confirmed?
> link?


Yea its been confirmed for a while now. As the Black Library website is still down, heres the synopsis off Amazon.co.uk:



Amazon.co.uk said:


> After Istvaan V, Horus declares outright war against the Imperium. In the shadows of the Emperor's Palace, powerful figures convene. Their plan - to send a team of assassins to execute the arch-traitor Horus and end the war for the galaxy of mankind before it's even begun. But what they cannot know is that another assassin is abroad already, with his sights firmly set on killing the Emperor.





Unknown Primarch said:


> art work looks killer but when i think about what its gonna be about and what ive heard its about then im not all that looking forward to it. i heard its about a assasin going after the emperor and one going after horus.
> to me while that might seem a good story generally on the theme of the heresy novels it just seems a space filler. why oh why do they insist on giving us all these additional characters and nothing of all the main ones we were hoping to see when the series was annouched.
> we have had next to nothing on the primarchs and the one thing that has given us some decent info (lightening tower/dark king) was a limited edition and not many people have read it. if they insist on giving us side characters why dont they flesh out ones like kharn, eidelon, fabius bile, malcador, bjorn etc etc etc.
> im really starting to actually not be bothered when the next novel comes out.


I disagree. I think its a good thing that the HH novels arn't just solely focusing on the high-level players like Horus, Kharn, Lord Commander Eidolon, Malcador etc.

What were getting is a complete story of the Heresy from tonnes of different angles and perspectives, not just the simply perspectives of Loyalist Vs. Traitor.

The whole 'Space Filler' thing is also in a way a good thing. The Heresy lasted about a decade, yet we know very little of what actually happened. Essentially all we know is:

Isstvan III > Isstvan V > Siege of Terra > Emperor Vs. Horus. (simplified!)

Novels like _Nemesis_ deal with the so-called Dark Ages of the Heresy (I think thats what it was coined as, or something similar), which is the period of time (almost 10 years) between Isstvan V and the Siege of Terra. It adds more depth to the background and gives us more than a single-minded perspective. I for one am looking forward to _Nemesis_.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

^ i agree, i like to know all the little bits here and there. completes the picture.
how crap would it have been to sum up the entire horus heresy in like 5 books.
in fact, some of the best HH novels had nothing to do with Horus, ie. Fulgrim (for 95% of it) and Legion.


----------

